# Salt fork



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anybody know if the bass are still being caight deep here? Or have they moved back up? Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't been there for about 3+ weeks but I would definitely say there deep.
3+ weeks ago I caught two nice LM while drop shot with a 4in watermelon worm. 16 ft. Water.
Also caught a 4 lb+ brown fish in 22 ft on venom big shot tube green pumpkin with a large glass rattle. Picked it up & swam towards the boat.
With the weather we have been having they probably can't get deep enough.

But that's just a guess


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I havent fished there much lately even though I live 2 minutes from there. Lol. But ive caught some dinks up shallow last week but not a thing over 12, inches. Hopefully ill do better tonorrow. Thinking about fishing the tournament tomorrow even though I have no idea where the fish are. So we'll see how that goes

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

i sent basshunter 12 a pm . did you receive it ? i am not sure it was sent.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I got messages but u didnt write anything haha

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

1.	i just saw your message i was looking in the wrong place l.o.l. i was thinking a e -mail would show up on my yahoo account also did not know that i had to log in. sorry for the late reply. . Would there be any fishing in the tail waters in the late fall or early spring. can you fish from the bank in the tail waterarea for smallmouth or what ever . the reason for the ? s is i have never seen the lake. i need to take a trip to the lake to see what it looks like. Does any one fish for saugeye or walleye on the lake or in the tail water. Is salt fork a good lake to fish does a lot or people fish there?
. thinks for the information 
Pete
i posted it here so i can see that it went . i also sent the same message in the pm did you get it ?


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Shoot me a PM. I know some great spots for what you're looking for..without giving up my favorite hole!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not a big bass fisherman but I can tell you The water temp is right at 84 degrees and water clarity is normal ( cloudy). Water level is normal for summer despite the lack of rain. Spillway gates shut down tight. The bass I've caught where all about 10'-15' and sonar shows most fish 12' deep or deeper. It's been a tuff bite out there at best. The water is really like pee warm. Bass are funny. I'd look for locations with shallow weeds close to deep water. The weeds are growing in most 7' or less water in the bay's. I believe the dam end of the lake gets better as the summer burns on. deeper water close by.


----------

